# .  (, , , )

## DjDen

!      ,        . 
,   .  ,    .      .
     .  .       : "   ,   (  )    ().     ."         ,        . (.    ).
,        .                    .    .        (  )      ,         . 
:
     -             .     ??? ))

----------


## .

> :


,                :Wink:           ,        .  -   ,     .

----------


## DjDen

??    .    . 
  -   ,    , ..          .     ??

----------


## Andyko

> ???


  ?
   ,    ,   ,   , ...

----------


## DjDen

,     ,               .      .          .    .  ,     -      :    ,    ?! .          .
,        " " )).     .    ,            ?? ))

----------


## Andyko

,     



> 


 



> ,         .



 ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     -      :    ,    ?! .          .


     :
         (. ),     ,           ;
    ,      "",         ,              .

----------


## feda

?!    -  (   )        (      ).        .  ,     -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?!


   ?




> ...


   - -       ,       , ..   ,    .

----------


## 4

*DjDen*, 
         (   ,   500.           ),     .  ,    .         .     ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


     .  , ,        .

----------


## .

> ,   500.


  :Smilie:    500    .
           (-    ,   ),     
      .    (              )        ...

----------

> .    (              )        ...


 ,    -     .

----------


## feda

> 500    .
>            (-    ,   ),     
>       .    (              )        ...


  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## DjDen

,             .   5 ..  ( )          .         .        .     ,  .      ,        .      .

----------


## .

.      , ,   . 
 ,              :Frown:

----------


## DjDen

.    .    .         ))   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 .

----------


## .

> 


    .

----------


## DjDen

> .


   ,              .
  ,             5 ..       .

----------

,   ...      ...

"90%     ,    ". .

----------


## .

> ,


   - ,    .    ? 
**,  ,        ""  :Wink:       ,       ?
 ,    .      .

----------

*.*, ,   .      ,    .

  , .,

----------


## .

> , .,


      99%

----------


## DjDen

. - ,  ,   .       .     .    ,      -  ,      ,           . , ,       ,         ?? 
       ,    ,  -  . 
 -    .     .

----------

,   ,    ,    ...

----------


## .

> , ,       ,         ??


      ,  . -    .       ?     .




> ,


      .      :Smilie:        .

----------


## ˸

*DjDen*,    ..., ...    ,  ......        ?

----------


## DjDen

˸      .     ,      . 
. -  . ..       .        5 ..   ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 5 ..


       .

----------


## .

> ,      .


 ,   ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------

,            !
  ,    ?    ,     , .
      ,       .
     .,           ,   !
  , , ,  ,        ,     ,  , , , , ,   ?
             ,   ,    ,            .
      ?      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  54-  ?     ,    ..    **.  -   .      .
    ,  ,        .

----------


## .

> , , ,  ,        ,


        ,    .           " ".   ,   .

----------


## DjDen

))) .    . 

. -       ,    .   ,    ()       .
  ,          ,     ,          ,   ??       )))) 
   "        " !!!   :  -  -   .
                  . 
  .   () - ,   ,   -   ..  ..    ,    .    .        ?  . 
   - " ,  ,      ".      .      ,   .     -       .    ,  ,  .    ,     .           .

----------


## .

> . -       ,    .


  -   :Smilie:    ,    ,         . 



> ,      ,         , ** .





> ,          ,     ,          ,   ??


        ,  . 




> .


      .                 .   ,     




> ?  .


    ,   .         




> - " ,


    ,  -  , ?      .
   ?           ?         :Wink:

----------


## DjDen

,       " ".     ,     ,     .
 ,        .      ,      .

----------


## .

,   .
  ,       ,   ,        .     ,    . ,

----------

-       ...

----------

> -       ...


   -  !!!          ,     !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  !!!


,           -   ,     , ,    ?

----------

> ?


       ()

----------

> -  !!!          ,     !


     10-12    !!!!!!!!!!....   1  ,        ,         .  . \  7+-3+5  =15+  + \    ....... 65 ,  - -6 -   30...............,     ???   ,    ,   )).....    (    ) (   3- )       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    10    "",   ...  ......    .... ...  !     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

**,     -   ,   ,     ,   :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


,       .   ,       , ,    ,            .      " "        ,    -  .
,  ,    ,         ,      ... ...

----------


## zak1c

> -   ,   ,     ,


   ?

----------

-    .       .
    -  ,  ,  !

----------


## .

> -  ,  ,  !


  :Wink:  ,       , ? 
 ,     ,      ?

----------

> **,     -   ,   ,     ,


      ?      45    10.           .
             6  .                6  .
      .     ,          3   ,      .        3    .      . . ,              ?
                 .
    .             .     -    . .            .              .  .          .          .

----------

:
 50.  -  . (80 ,    ,    ""   20 ,    ,   , ,    .)     - ,   (  ), . 1/2      /  10000.,(  , - 3-  )     (  -   ). -       - (   ). 
 ?    ?
     ,     4  ?      ,   .    ?   :   ..     ..,    , ...  ..

----------


## .

> ,          3   ,      .        3    .      . .


   .          . 




> ?


    ,    ""  ,    ,    ?      ""  ,   ? 




> .


 - . 




> .


   !      ,      .    ,       ,    ,       !

----------


## prof-kom.ru

. ,    ,   ,      .

 ,  : " ,  ,    ?"

,  ,           .

         15-20   ,      , , ,      . 
           , , . ,         ,        .
    ,  20% ( )       .    ,     -      -   ,    - .
         ,  -      .

   ,    -        ,      .               ( ,  ),        ,         8     .

     ,     50 ,        ,          .      .

   ,   , ..       .

 ,                 .

   ,  .

----------


## .

> ,     50 ,


   , 




> ,  ,           .


         ,   ,            :Wink:

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ,


 . 
  - -      ,      




> ,   ,


    ,         ,        ,   ,        .

----------


## .

> - -      ,


   50  ?

----------


## zak1c

>

----------

> .          .


        .      .
       .      300        .                .   .        ,     .            .        .   .         .     .            .    10%      .                ,            .          .           ,                        .     ?      -     .          ,     ,        .

----------

> ,    ""  ,    ,    ?      ""  ,   ?


     ?     - .       .          .    ?             20       .        .   1   .            1    0.  2-3           .    ,  ,      .  3                        ,      .
 .        20   30,    70  140?        ?    ,   .       .                 10-20%.     ? 

    .      .  .           .                        ,     .        .     .     ,    .      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,   ,   ,           ,         -       ,          ..,  .....
        -       .

----------


## doggy

.
             ,     - ?
         ,    10-    ,   ?
            ,   ,   - ?
,    .  -  ,     - .

----------


## .

> ,     - ?


     .   .




> ,


     ?  ? . 




> ,   ,   - ?


   .    , ..   .        ,     .   , ,  .





> ?

----------


## .

-     .




> ?


         . 




> .


        . 




> 3                        ,


       ?        ,   . 




> 20   30,    70  140?


     ,   " "    :Smilie:   ,    70  140. 




> ?


           ,          .




> .      .  .


       .    .  ,          . 




> .


  ,       ?   ,        ,   ?   ? 




> .


           ,    .        ,      ,     .

----------


## ann67

> 


 .       ,            . 
  ,           .         (   )     .

----------


## irafat

> 


    ,       ,        .
  ,                 .
,    ,    .

----------


## ann67

,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## hiker

> ,       , ? 
>  ,     ,      ?


           .

----------


## zak1c

> ,     - ?


     ,      


   ,

----------


## katrin0610

...     ,        ... 
   ,        ,    ,   ,     ..  ..,    ...               ,     ...   ...   ,  /         ,   ?       /,        ...     ....
    ..    ,   "",           ....

----------

.   .     ,    3 .         .  3   ,  .      .   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    3 .


    ,        ?

----------


## katrin0610

> .   .     ,    3 .         .  3   ,  .      .   ,    .


 :yes:    ...

  ,  !

----------

.      ,      .    .   4    ,  .  .

----------


## .

> ,      .


            .  24  ,        
 ,        ,

----------

!  -  !    ,       ,     -   **   (  ),      .     ,    !        ,     ,           -    .     -     .     ""      .  ,       /  (  )  .

----------

> ,


 
     ,

----------


## irafat

> 


   ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

:Biggrin:

----------

> ,


,  ...     .     .      .   ,    -     .
      ,    3-   -   9200 /    .    .

----------

,        ?      .     ,    .

----------

** ,  -,  .

----------


## S

.

  .       .   ()  ,  ...

  ,   , ,       (     ,      ,     ,    ,       3- ,    ..),       ,   ...  ! 

         ..

    -   .

     ,         ,     ,       " "  .

 , , ..!

----------


## zak1c

>

----------


## S

> 


       %  ,     .

          ,  .

  , ,        .     ..

----------


## zak1c

> %  ,     .
>           ,  .


          700 000   19.5 %   ,       ,  500 000  19.9
 ,     --

----------

> - -      ,


,  -,  ,    ,    ,   .

----------

> ...     ,        ...


     -    ,    .    ,  -    ,    .   ,   ,    ,    ..,  ..         .

----------


## katrin0610

> -    ,    .    ,  -    ,    .   ,   ,    ,    ..,  ..         .


 :yes:          "  "!

----------


## .

> -    ,    .


      ,   ?       ,      :Wink:

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ,  -,  ,    ,    ,   .


      .

      .

   ,     //.     ,      ,       .

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?       ,


   , ,   ...        ...

----------

> ,     //.     ,      ,       .


   ,   .       .
 , , ,   ..     ,

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ,   .       .
>  , , ,   ..     ,


  ,            .
     .

----------


## 420

..
  ,  ,      : "   -    .    ?   ,    . ,   ."
 -,    .

----------


## zak1c

> "   -


      ?

----------


## 1202

> -    ,    .    ,  -    ,    .   ,   ,    ,    ..,  ..         .


,             :Wow:      ,   ,  .    ,             ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## ann67

.      . ,   ,   :       .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

> ,                 ,   ,  .    ,             ,


+100500.

     3 ,  ,   ,    ,   -  -  .

      ,       ,       ,          .

----------


## 420

> ?


 ,

----------


## zak1c

> ,


1.    - 
2.    (    ..)

----------


## ann67

> ,


        ,      ,     ,    .  .

----------


## 420

> 1.    - 
> 2.    (    ..)


  ,      .)
   40,   ,   "".

----------


## 420

> ,      ,     ,    .  .


,       .

----------


## ann67

,    .

----------


## prof-kom.ru

.

        ,    15      (2010-201 )   . 
   - 15 = 15000,          55 ,     2010 .
55  -     ,   .

 ,     ,    .     , ,        . .      ?
     .    , ,   ,      .
-,          12000    12000,     .
-,   ,        ,        (7,5-8%,        ),       ,     ,  "" ( )  .             ,         ,      ..

    ,   , ,         ,  .   .

----------


## Liana_sh

!
 ....
    ,             ( ,       -    ,    ). ,        ????    . ..       - . ??? 5 ?      5   ""   ????
  :          , ..  ?
     .    ,      ,  ,       ,   ?    ))))) :Wow:

----------


## .

*Liana_sh*,     .     .  ,      ,   .

----------

,     ?
 ,     ?

----------


## .

""   ?     ,    ,    -         :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ?


,    .
  ,     ,    :Smilie:

----------

> 


  .  5 .  .   ,   .       ,  ,  ,     .   .  17   .

----------


## saigak

,      17?

----------

> ""   ?     ,    ,    -


      ,    , ...     .  ,   .         .  ,   .

----------

> .  5 .  .   ,   .       ,  ,  ,     .   .  17   .


   ,     2017-?

----------


## ann67

-               :Big Grin:    . 
[OFFTOPIC]  2017 ...   ? [/OFFTOPIC]

----------


## saigak

> ,    , ...     .  ,   .         .  ,   .


    ,       .      ,   ,  .

----------


## .

> ,    , ..


 ,      .      ,   ,

----------

;
  -      -  ,   .       " ".  , .   (  2 )  ,         ,           (,   , /  ,   ),     .
 ,             ?            ,      ,             ,   .          .    -      ,     :Big Grin:   :Wow: 
 -   ?       ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> -   ?

----------

> 


...

----------

> 


  ,        .
     ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,          ,        .        ,       .

----------

> !
>  ....
>     ,             ( ,       -    ,    ). ,        ????    . ..       - . ??? 5 ?      5   ""   ????
>   :          , ..  ?
>      .    ,      ,  ,       ,   ?    )))))


          .                .        -        .     .      .                .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,  ,    ,   - ,        ,     ,      ,        ? .

----------


## SergObl

> ,    .

----------


## tarasova0708

"" ..  
   ?

----------


## .

, ,   ?   ? 
 ,

----------

,  .  -   ,         ,        ?    :    ,    ,   ,     ( ) ,       ,     ,          .       ,     ,   1  ,    - -   -        ?       ,     ,        (         )    .       ,          ?       ,    ,      ,        ?             .

----------


## .

> ?







> 


    .                .




> ?


  ,

----------


## katrin0610

> ,  .  -   ,         ,        ?    :    ,    ,   ,     ( ) ,       ,     ,          .       ,     ,   1  ,    - -   -        ?       ,     ,        (         )    .       ,          ?       ,    ,      ,        ?             .


  ,     ,      ,    / ,    , ,    2-,  ,       .....   ,   )     ...

----------

> ,     ,      ,    / ,    , ,    2-,  ,       .....   ,   )     ...


     ,      ,  ,   -   .       ,     /      ,            ,     ,              ?   ,        ,   -,       ,         ...  ,      5    ,      .    ,    ,        ...

----------

,    ,     ,     ,         -   .....       ,     2   ?

----------

-      -     -          /

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,     ,     ,         -   .....       ,     2   ?


        .      .

----------


## katrin0610

> .      .


 /     2014. - 14 000.
 1  2010   3          :                ,    ,        .          .

----------


## 999

!      ,      ?

----------


## .

.   ,       .  5 .  ,

----------


## Passenger

5   -           .
      . , ,  ,   . " ",       ?
      ,        ,       ,     ,       .       "  ".      .  ,    ,         .
    .
 ,       ,     .
   ,       ,            ,    ,    .
 ,   ,       .
     .     ,        .
  ,   ,      ,          "",       ,     ))
   ,  ,  .
    3  "   ,  ",   3   .
    " "    ,       .
        ... ,       )

----------


## .

> ,   . " ",


      .      ?     , ,     :Wink:

----------


## Passenger

> .      ?     , ,


      )

----------


## Fraxine

> 


      ,      ,   ,             .
 -   .

----------


## Passenger

, ,       ,       ,    ?  ..  ,       (,   ).

----------


## .

> , ,       ,       ,


 .

----------

> .      , ,   . 
>  ,


 ,    ,        ?      ?

----------


## .

**,  -?      ?

----------


## .

:      -             .     ??? ))[/QUOTE]
: .        .  , 3    ,   ,      .  ,          . .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> : .


 ?
 ?
         ?

----------

> ,          .


.   ,    "" .         ,      .  .   -    - ,      , .        .     .    , .   ,       ,      "  "!      !

----------


## saigak

> :      -             .     ??? )): .        .  , 3    ,   ,      .  ,          . .



    ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Fraxine

,  ,     "  ",         ..  .. !    ,        .   -  . 
  ,       ,     , ..    .      "-"    .
     ?     ?
   -    ,       -     ,   ,       .     ?        .

----------


## 420

> ....        ..  ..


      .     ,     . ,   ,      -     ,    .
    ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,





> ,   ( . voluntarius  )  ,       ,      ,        ,    **      . ,         ,        ,   ( ).
>       2018 .
>       .    ,   ,      ,               ,      *   .*       (       , ).
>   ()         ,     ** .       *    ,       (, , ,  ,  )*.


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...82%D0%B2%D0%BE
       - .

----------

.      ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 -    ,   .

----------

,      -        ?    ?  ,            ,    ((...

----------


## saigak

> ,      -        ?    ?  ,            ,    ((...


       ,

----------

.   ,     ,   ,   .        ,  ?

----------


## saigak

> .   ,     ,   ,   .        ,  ?


  -    )

----------

- .    .  .          , -  -             ,   ...   ..       // ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 





> -


   -   () -    ,   .     -    ,   .
, ,    ,            ..          ..

----------

.  .       .     ,       .               ,    .  -  .              /         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /         .


   ,          ,        ,        .
        ,   ,      ,        ,   ,        ?    ,       ,      ...        ,    ... 
..  ,  .  ,   ,      ,  ,   ,       .

----------

, - .    ,         .       .              .

----------


## .

> .


- .    




> 


  ,    ,      .      .    .

      (,      ),       .

----------

,    .        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  ,      .    ,     " "      ,            ,        .

----------

,         . ,     .            -   .         ,     ,       .            ?              .

----------


## .

> .


      .    -   ,    ,  ,      .   
    -        ,    ,     .

----------

. .   .

----------


## 420

> - .


,        .   .     .       . (   ,   )
          ,        .     , ,           . 

     ,  -   .  ,      ?)

----------


## .

> .


  .        .        ,      .

:     .       . 




> ,  -   .


 ,    ,   . ,    ,   ,

----------


## 420

> .        .


      .
 -     25      .       ,    ,  ,    .  -? 

   ,       ,   ;     ,        .    ,        .

----------


## .

> .


    , ..   . 




> -     25      .


      .     ,    - .     ,        .

----------


## Fraxine

"     ".
   .     ,   " "    ,        ,         .
        -  .   -     70%        .     ,      "  " -      .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


       ?  ,        ,  - - -  -?




> " "    ,        ,         .


, ,         .
,       ,        -     ,        ,       .     ,      ,    ,    .


 ,         -  ,    ,      ...
  ,   ,   -       .     . ,    ,         - -   .      20        ,      -   ,     ,      ,        .

----------


## .

> .     ,   " "    ,


        ,

----------

